# Assassin Snail eggs!!!!!!!



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm going to have baby assassins in my tank! I was watching my tank and noticed these odd little square looking jelly things on my java fern roots, with a little yellow dot inside.

I looked it up, and it seems my assassins got a little frisky!

I'm really excited, but now I definitely want a new big tank and to keep my little 10 gal one as a baby tank for my baby platys and my new baby snails.

But where am I going to put it?!? Sigh.

Yay!

Um, anyone want some assassin snails in a couple of months?


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

How long does it take Assassin snails to hatch anyway?


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

ChessieSFR said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm going to have baby assassins in my tank! I was watching my tank and noticed these odd little square looking jelly things on my java fern roots, with a little yellow dot inside.
> 
> ...


YES I DO!! E-mail me at [email protected] with details!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would LOVE some assassins, even fairly small guys. PM me on here please :3


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, once they hatch and I have some to spare, I'll send them over to you guys. We'll see how many make it, but I've counted at least twelve eggs, so I should have a good bunch of babies.


----------



## Chandavi (Jun 12, 2012)

I too would be really interested in getting my hands on one of those at some point. I hear that they do wonders for algae buildup as well as keeping other "pest" snails from getting a foothold in the aquarium. Please let me know once they have matured if you have extra to go around!


----------



## claygriffith01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've got assassin snails and have never seen them eat algae. My convicts have recently eaten them all in defense of their fry.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I was so excited today! My assassin babies have come out of the sand and started exploring. They are adorable, and still tiny, but adorable.

I too find that they don't eat algae, but they do a great job on leftover food at the bottom of the tank and pest snails.


----------

